# Raised panel lines...how I loath them.



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wondering how you guys deal with raised panel lines that run across seams. I bought a couple new kits tonight, one of them being a Tamiya 1/48 A-10A Thunderbolt 2. The fuselage seam is pretty bad, and of course...filling and sanding it down will obliterate some raised panel lines. Whats the best way to restore them?


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Its easy. I stretch sprue to a super fine line or to match the model's raise lines and use tape to secure it at both ends. I then use Tamiya liquid glue with their little bottle brush and just use a tiny amount of liquid all the way down the line. Stretch the sprue a bit farther than the line you need to replace. Glue it only to the point it needs to stop and use a new razor blade to cut it where you need it to stop.When dry just touch the edge with 600 sandpaper to remove the ajoining glue tracks and you have just restored the panel line. I kept all the panel lines raised and even added a few more on my RAF Puma and then replaced the raised rivets I had lost as well, one by one, using a second donor kit. If you think it would look nasty with raised lines, it impressed enough people to win me four best of shows and a second at the IPMS nationals. So anyone who says models with raised lines dont cut it. Its all the modeller and not the model. MP


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I do what GForceSS does with an exception. I use super glue instead of liquid cement.
My fear is that the sprue is stretched to a hairs thickness and if I used Liquid cement it would be too hot and dissolve the sprue into a non descript glob.

Max Bryant


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will give that a try.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just sand it all off and rescribe or draw them in with a hard pencil on top of the paint. Both look very good.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

GForceSS said:


> Its easy. I stretch sprue to a super fine line or to match the model's raise lines and use tape to secure it at both ends. I then use Tamiya liquid glue with their little bottle brush and just use a tiny amount of liquid all the way down the line. Stretch the sprue a bit farther than the line you need to replace. Glue it only to the point it needs to stop and use a new razor blade to cut it where you need it to stop.When dry just touch the edge with 600 sandpaper to remove the ajoining glue tracks and you have just restored the panel line. I kept all the panel lines raised and even added a few more on my RAF Puma and then replaced the raised rivets I had lost as well, one by one, using a second donor kit. If you think it would look nasty with raised lines, it impressed enough people to win me four best of shows and a second at the IPMS nationals. So anyone who says models with raised lines dont cut it. Its all the modeller and not the model. MP


very nice helicopter ! What color did you paint your rotor blades ?


----------

